# Okiaya rods?



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

I just bought 2 penn 9/0 reels I am thinking about buying penn senator 9/0 rods but I found 2 okiaya rods 130lb-160lb rods for the price of one penn rod. Let me just say I shark fish the surf maby 4-5 times a year.


----------



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

I know u get what u pay for in most cases but just curious if anyone has ever had any experiance with the rods


----------



## Tex 79 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have one with a international 50w on it. Seems to be a nice rod for the price, I don't know how it will hold up I've only had it for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

Tex 79 said:


> I have one with a international 50w on it. Seems to be a nice rod for the price, I don't know how it will hold up I've only had it for about 2 weeks.
> View attachment 649266
> View attachment 649282


Have u hooked up on it yet? Does it look quality?


----------



## Tex 79 (Mar 13, 2012)

It's all knock off components of course, that's where the savings come in. But with a little care i think it will last. I've been washing it off then wiping it down with corrosion x after use. Looks to be well built for a $65 rod. I would buy another one if i needed another rod. I haven't hooked up on it yet, it's only been on one trip, but hopefully soon.


----------



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

Tex 79 said:


> It's all knock off components of course, that's where the savings come in. But with a little care i think it will last. I've been washing it off then wiping it down with corrosion x after use. Looks to be well built for a $65 rod. I would buy another one if i needed another rod. I haven't hooked up on it yet, it's only been on one trip, but hopefully soon.


Thanks for the input I am looking at buying 4 rods 2 for use now and 2 spares probably buy 2 then 2 more after I have tried them and hooked up.


----------

